# Florida Big Bend 06/05



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>Been a while since I posted a report. I learned so much from this website that I've been busy putting it all to good use.

<SPAN class=posttext>MetBrian and his son at the friday night social and after watching the weather to see if the wind would lay, we headed out around 9:45. Hit the water and realized we would need to use the shoreline to stay out of the NorthWest breeze. Right away it was clear that Brian and his son were pretty good at seeing these fish. They picked out the first several fish of the night. Each one of them got to gig their first flounder.









Hunter was a little slow with the gig and the fish tried to run. This one ended up with 6 holes in it.









Then dad saw a good'un by a dock and put the steel to him. 3 pounds 3 ounces.









Started working our way back to the east looking for clearer water as the tide was coming in and bringing the wind stirred water with it. After quite a bit of looking we picked up 4 more fish. Hunter also missed what might have been the big sheephead of the night, but we'll never know. 

Decided to call it a night and try around the landing and it was a good choice. Hunter, who had been seeing flounder(that weren't there) all night swears he sees one laying up on a shallow oyster bar. I turn the boat and sure enough, there he is laying up in less than a foot of water on top of the bar. Dad puts the steel to him. Then we work another 20 yards and I see one as the boat is going over it. I stop and let Hunter take this one. He makes a good hit but his technique bringing the fish in the boat wasn't right and the fish shook off the gig. Hunter being young and agile reaches out and strikes at the running fish twice......and hit him on the second try. 

Then I pick one out that is so buried, I can only see his dorsal fin. Still not sure if its even a fish, I make the strike and I get a reaction on the other end of the gig. 

Ended the night with 10 flounder(20",17",17",16",16",15",15",15",14",13"), 2 sheephead, the biggest going 3 pounds 13 ounces and 3 mullet. 

Off the water around 3am with a 14 yr old that wasn't tired and a dad and their captain that was.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like yall had fun....Congrats!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

looks like you had a lotof fun,nice first flat fish too the two of you......:takephoto


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Nice trip.

How are you liking the 6 150w HPS's?


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *2112 (6/12/2009)*Nice trip.
> 
> How are you liking the 6 150w HPS's?




Got nothing bad to say about them. I've been using them for 15 months and haven't had the first issue.


----------

